# Einstein Electronic Dog Training Collars



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with this new e-collar? Looks interesting and has some nice features like the collar tester and night light. Warranty looks good. But how does it work, electricity or what?


What does this mean:

"E-Collar Technologies systems feature proprietary stimulation circuitry which mimics the correction from a mother."


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Joe Brakke said:


> What does this mean:
> 
> "E-Collar Technologies systems feature proprietary stimulation circuitry which mimics the correction from a mother."



I wondered, too. Perhaps it means "mother" in the inner-city sense. ;-).


----------



## Royalist (Nov 7, 2011)

Keith Stroyan said:


> I wondered, too. Perhaps it means "mother" in the inner-city sense. ;-).


I mostly lurk around and rarely post but I had to lol at that


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe Brakke said:


> ..........
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


It means someone in the marketing dept. came up with some verbiage to make it sound like it's better than other ecollars.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Howard N said:


> It means someone in the marketing dept. came up with some verbiage to make it sound like it's better than other ecollars.



Actually, I first guessed that it was written by non-native speaker... ???

(But I liked, corrects like a 'muth'a ....' better.)

Interesting physical design. Wonder what the electronics is like and the quality/durability...


----------



## BMan (Mar 28, 2012)

Water proof and floating transmitter will be enough alone to get a few people to try them.


----------



## yosteve (Apr 2, 2006)

You can see videos on the new einstein e-collars on you tube along with the bark collar very nice collars. Here is the info for e-collar technologies

E-Collar Technologies,Inc.

2120 Forrest Park Drive 

Garrett , IN 46738

260-357-0051

855-326-5527 Toll-Free

855-226-5527 Toll-Free Fax


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

It seem a little different. I can't bash it because I have tried it either. I use SportDOG and they work great. So I think I'll stay with what has been proving.


----------

